# Finally told my secret crush how I feel....



## Thinkingofyou (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I finally did it....After over 2 years of silently boiling inside about my crush not knowing how I felt during our time together at college, I finally wrote a letter expressing how I felt. It took a ton of courage, and my heart is still pretty much pounding, but it feels so liberating to finally have the truth out there. I am amazed at how much harm something can do to the mind if it's held inside for too long. I was literally about to lose my mind....:|

My crush is engaged at the moment, but I didn't write the letter to hopefully reconnect, I wrote it to get the wonder out of my mind once and for all so I can move forward in life without that constant " what if? "

Feels so good....

I urge anyone who has been hiding their feelings for someone to please let that person know. The rejection is really nothing to be worried about, especially if you are not likely to ever see that person again like in my situation. 

Best wishes to those like me in the silent struggle...


----------



## Rshinigami (Sep 23, 2016)

Bro.. its great that you did it. I'm taking inspiration from this..


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

My online gf just dates someone else, I just wished her and said goodbye.


----------



## 9872 (Apr 1, 2016)

You kinda look like elvis


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Engaged? Hmm what did you say? Congrats though I guess.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah I did this a few months ago with a girl I'd been smitten with for 18 months. I got rejected but it felt liberating all the same


----------



## Thinkingofyou (Sep 3, 2016)

Well... This person lied about themselves to avoid being rejected, and I knew what they were hiding, and told that I really didn't care about the past. I told this person I thought they were incredibly beautiful, and that my nervous breakdown was a result of me not being able to express my feelings... I did things to make this person feel uncomfortable at times, and I apologized for my actions. I emptied my heavy heart, and I've never felt so alive. I don't expect any recourse, I just needed to tell this person how I always felt.


----------



## Thinkingofyou (Sep 3, 2016)

Well I think it's when you know you'll get rejected, but at the same time you're not ready to take the chance if you arnt rejected. In my case, I knew I had PROBABLY missed my boat, and that my feelings were one sided. This person didn't know how I felt, so everything was a guess. With this person knowing, I can peacefully move on... There's no more hiding.. Oh yeah, they know how I feel.....


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing. Congratulations!!


----------



## Xtreme2damax (Feb 20, 2016)

Hah I know. God do I know. I fell in love with someone and I'm 100% it's mutual. I had to write her and get it all off my chest. I was going to drive myself crazy if I didn't. I'm still in overdrive, massive butterflies and nerves on edge. Constant thoughts, dreams and anxiety. Emotions I thought I didn't have or were long lost and some weird feeling in my heart. I guess you can say my heart is singing and yes, love hurts.

It's looking good that we might be hooking up. A week should tell.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I love it. :') I might consider doing something like this one day.


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

Thats awesome


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Thinkingofyou said:


> Well I think it's when you know you'll get rejected, but at the same time you're not ready to take the chance if you arnt rejected. In my case, I knew I had PROBABLY missed my boat, and that my feelings were one sided. This person didn't know how I felt, so everything was a guess. With this person knowing, I can peacefully move on... There's no more hiding.. Oh yeah, they know how I feel.....


Yep. When I asked this girl I was 99% sure she would say no but I thought the 1% of doubt was worth the risk. At least I'm not going to wonder what if.....


----------



## Thinkingofyou (Sep 3, 2016)

Well it's been a week tomorrow since I sent my message, and I haven't heard anything. It's got me a little worked up, but knowing that my feelings are out there makes me feel better. I would actually LOVE to get some sort of reply or answer, but I guess no answer at all is an answer in itself.... 

The hardest thing about it is I don't have anyone to "jump" to in my mind. This person has occupied it for so long I can't seem to shake them at the moment.... 

I guess this is a problem who's only solution is time.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Man, I haven't had a crush in soooo long.. i remember the good ol days of having a crush on a girl for like a year or two and then moving on to another girl, now though i guess my brain just feels too defeated. I honestly wonder if I will ever have a crush again tbh.


----------

